# War Pigs - Deutscher Trailer zum 2. Weltkriegs-Film mit Rourke und Lundgren



## FlorianStangl (27. Juni 2015)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *War Pigs - Deutscher Trailer zum 2. Weltkriegs-Film mit Rourke und Lundgren* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: War Pigs - Deutscher Trailer zum 2. Weltkriegs-Film mit Rourke und Lundgren


----------



## Kwengie (27. Juni 2015)

laaaaangweilig!


----------



## MichaelG (27. Juni 2015)

Naja wieder mal ein typischer 2. Wk US-Film. Propaganda, USA Helden und Retter der Welt alle Deutschen Teufel. Möglichst noch so inszeniert daß der Ami aus der Hüfte mit jedem Schuß trifft während der Deutsche fast nur vorbeischießt.

Wo bleiben Produktionen in einer Qualität wie BoB, The Pacific, Luftschlacht um England ?


----------



## Panth (27. Juni 2015)

Ein Kampf zwischen Gut und Böse. Die Nazis kommen wohl dem "Bösen" am nächsten, aber nicht jeder Deutsche ist freiwillig in der Modde rumgekrochen, um auf andere Menschen  zu schießen und nicht jeder Amerikaner war der Held, den sich alle wünschen. Naja, ein Action-Film, der wiedermal an schlechtere Zeiten erinnert. Gut, weil sie nicht in Vergessenheit geraten dürfen, schlecht, weil solche Filme wohl immer weniger tangieren.


----------

